# tallest building(s) in the area you live in?



## SkYsCrApEr2013 (May 11, 2013)

What are the tallest building(s) in the area you live in? The tallest buildings in my area are the Moreton and Rufford buildings which are both 61m high(block of flats):










Tallest in my city: The Shard at 310m










P.S. if possible give the height(s) for them.
P.P.S. I don't know if this is the correct forum to put this thread in.


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

John Hancock Tower, Boston. 790' (241m) straight up to the roof.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Spectrum, Constanta, Romania








Around 50 m


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

Tallest building in my city: Lexington Financial Center 410ft.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

BOK Center, Tulsa, OK 203m/667ft

Basically the World Trade Center at half-height:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Q1 - 323 m / 1,059 ft









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sunlandgroup/6504495675








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11127375825/sizes/l/in/photostream/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/blaskphotos/9135088019/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## DW98 (Jan 4, 2014)

Eureka Tower. 297 m/ 974 ft.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Tallest: Delftse Poort (150 m):











2nd tallest: Millennium tower (132 m):


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

*Tallest: Ufone Tower (113 m)*




























*2nd Tallest: Centaurus Residential Towers (110 m x 3)*


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Chorley Police Station, Chorley, Lancashire, England*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/seva_nmb/5873512653/​


----------



## MafTownBoy (Dec 17, 2008)

^^ LOL!


----------



## ekat99 (Apr 23, 2010)

Yekaterinburg, Russia (Asia)



Nyukalka said:


> Вчерашняя гроза


The tower with the crane on the top ( Iset tower ) will be the tallest after completion with 209 meters.


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Domtoren, Utrecht, 112 m.*

The highest building in Utrecht!


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Hanoi Landmark tower, 336m height, Floor area 609,673 m2


Antenna spire 350 m (1,150 ft) Roof 345 m (1,132 ft) Top floor 336 m (1,102 ft)









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8089/8446845129_7ec98dd5ac_b.jpg









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-c733wb0Z6.../s1600/top-10-toa-nha-cao-nhat-viet-nam-2.jpg









http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-hSWeysEus...Y2c/s1600/Keangnam+Hanoi+Landmark+Tower-2.jpg









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2899/14448930618_e73a975b69_b.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8375/8444769854_065f1d6e58_b.jpg









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2907/14661479462_21225b4665_b.jpg


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

_The tallest two buildings in my city.

*LECCE | Italy | Santa Rosa Building | 52m | 12 fl*_










*LECCE | Italy | 5 Via Pettorano | 38m | 9 fl*










_Unfortunately I live in a little city (around 90.000 inhabitants) so there aren't so much tall buildings in my area.  _


----------



## JVLwi (Jul 20, 2014)

Janesville WI (pop: 70,000) I wish it was better


----------



## Daehanminguk (Dec 23, 2013)

*The two tallest towers in my city*

Taehwa River Iaan Exodium Twin Towers, Ulsan, South Korea, 201.0mx2, 54flx2









Ulsan Doosan We've the Zenith Towers, Ulsan, South Korea, 182.0mx2, 48flx2


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

this one.....government building in putrajaya..around 160m+


----------



## beanboy (Aug 24, 2014)

Who agrees with me that the burj khalifa should be the limit unless there's an elevator that travels really fast?


----------



## msquaredb (Jul 3, 2012)

beanboy said:


> Who agrees with me that the burj khalifa should be the limit unless there's an elevator that travels really fast?


I think you are in the wrong place haha. Seriously though we like height around here (not without good design of course). I don't think elevator speed should be a limiting factor.


----------

